# SF Soldiers having some fun with the Carl Gustav



## Ravage (May 11, 2009)

Download Hires


> A U.S. *Special Forces Soldier* with Special Operations Task Force - Central fires a rocket during a training exercise conducted in Basrah, Iraq, May 2. Special Forces Soldiers continuously sharpen their skills on various weapon systems in order to become more combat effective.
> (Photo by Spc. William Hatton : Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Arabian Peninsula)







Download Hires


> As a U.S. *Special Forces Soldier* counts down, his fellow Soldier with Special Operations Task Force - Central fires a Carl Gustav rocket during a training exercise conducted in Basrah, Iraq, May 2.
> (Photo by Spc. William Hatton : Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Arabian Peninsula)







Download Hires


> A U.S. *Special Forces Soldier* observes as a fellow Soldier with Special Operations Task Force - Central fires a rocket during a training exercise conducted in Basrah, Iraq, May 2.
> (Photo by Spc. William Hatton : Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Arabian Peninsula)







Download Hires


> A U.S. *Special Forces Soldier* with Special Operations Task Force - Central fires a Carl Gustav rocket, also known by Soldiers as "the Gustav," during a training exercise conducted in Iraq's southern city of Basrah, May 2.
> (Photo by Spc. William Hatton : Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Arabian Peninsula)


----------



## American-n-NZ (May 11, 2009)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FNULNU (May 11, 2009)

Wow, those are awesome photos.  Kudos to the camera guy.  That looks like way too much fun.  Wonder what I would have to trade to get one of those :uhh: 

The supply guy always denied my requests for Carl G.'s, bangalores, cannon balls, and pirate ships.  

Where there's a will there's a black market though :confused:


----------



## Ravage (May 11, 2009)

You'd probably could have pirate ships and pirate ship guns, but you'd have to be a pirate chick, walk halk naked and wear an eye patch 

Arrrrr !


----------



## FNULNU (May 11, 2009)

I never got the pirate ship, but I did get a box of Chinese hand grenades that we later decided was a bad idea.


----------



## Gypsy (May 11, 2009)

The second and fourth pictures rock!


----------



## tova (May 11, 2009)

Smoke-ring in the 4th is especially cool!


----------



## 08steeda (May 11, 2009)

Way cool photos! Those kind of photo's back in the film day were REALLY hard to get!! Even with super fast (high speed) film!

Now with the latest Digital Gear you can capture amazing images much easier! Nikon has a 30 - 60 second movie mode that you can then grab photo's at any point in the video!!! Awesome stuff!


----------

